

Cheesy HTML5 Valentines - davidcoallier
http://html5valentine.com

======
davidcoallier
Also made it avail for swingers and polygamists :-))

[http://html5valentine.com/?Joana,John,Dirty%20mike%20and%20t...](http://html5valentine.com/?Joana,John,Dirty%20mike%20and%20the%20boys)

------
po
Cute, but that heart is a bit busted no? Maybe try this technique:
<http://css-tricks.com/examples/ShapesOfCSS/>

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Why not just use a heart ♥ character or &hearts; HTML entity?

------
Roridge
what exactly is HTML5 about it?

